# 9.8 Mercury 110, 2 Stroke, Fuel Mix Ratio Question



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

I recently acquired a 9.8 Mercury 110 2 stroke. From what I'm told, it's around a 72-73. Can anyone tell me what the fuel mix ratio?

Serial Number 3449117

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ben2go (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you have a model number on that motor?I believe it's 50:1 but I'm not 100%.Maybe someone here has one or had one.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

I went and looked and the only other number, besides the 110, is a 2 on the back of the motor.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Serial #'s are on the transom clamp.I have a 1975 20hp merc & that's 50:1 , yours probably is also.Its usually the older outboards that used 40:1.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

If 50:1, what's the ratio for a 6 gallon tank?

Sorry for the basic question!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 6, 2009)

1/2 quart to six gallons.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies. This motor has recently been serviced, with the water pump, impellar, etc.. being replaced. With these changes, would there be any reason to run the fuel mix ration at 25:1?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope


----------

